# Doe won't stand for buck



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

I have two does who I am hoping will be bred this fall. I moved our buck in with them 2 weeks ago so that my stubborn girl could get comfortable with him. He's big, eager, and stinky! I believe he's been successful with one of them, she was very willing.

My other doe doesn't want anything to do with him! I've been watching her, and she's coming into heat right on schedule. I've attached a picture of her behind. She won't stand for him! I tried holding her still for him this morning thinking that she might be extra nervous being a first timer. He tried to get up "there" and she about jumped over me to get away from him.

What should I do? I REALLY want to be able to milk her next year.

TIA!


----------



## NWIndianaBoers (Mar 18, 2013)

Sometimes yes you will need to hold them. I've had it where after that 1st cover by the buck something clicks in the doe and then she accepts him. Other times I've had to hold them and come back in 6-8 hrs and hold again to be sure they got bred. Usually if that happens its on a first time doe. I've also had it happen where they have their eyes set on a different buck and hollar for him but doesn't like the one i picked for her haha. 

Depending on your size and the does reluctance you might need someone stronger or a 2nd person to help. One of mine that did it was a flush doe and she ended up giving 16 good embryos but had to be held very firmly every cover during the breeding. Not common but it happens


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

Thank you. I'll have my husband assist when he gets home this evening. How many times/frequency would you recommend we "assist"?

Is it possible she isn't in standing heat yet? If not, should we still try to hold her or should we wait a day to do so?

Thank you!


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

**The buck, Bill, is the big guy on our place. We have a small, immature Nigerian Dwarf whom this doe pays zero attention to. I think she might not want to settle down just yet!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That doe already looks bred. What's that between her hind legs if she's a FF?


----------



## brigadoonfarmgal (Jul 14, 2016)

What breed is she? She might not be in full heat yet. Or your buck might not "smell yummy" to her yet (icky stinky urine laden rut smell) to arouse her delicate ...ahem ....goat desires lolol


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

I would love it if she was already bred and I was worrying for nothing! As for her udder-area, that's her normal look so I don't follow the what's-between-her-legs thought. I've had her since she was weaned (early 2015). We've had Bill just as long.

She is a Nubian/Toggenburg mix. We all feel that Bill stinks to high heaven... but maybe she is particular and needs him extra smelly. I might wait and see if they can figure it out on their own, I'm a wee bit anxious since this is our first attempt at breeding the girls, and my other doe was very agreeable to the process.

Thanks!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Some of them just have to be held.
I have a Nigerian doe that absolutely detests ALL Nigerian bucks. Loves my Alpine, but hate the Nigies. It's hard to figure out for sure when she's in heat, but when she is, I have to hold her still.
She gives quads or triplets every time though, so she's definitely settling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

As a side note, reluctance to breed should certainly be a consideration for any future offspring and whether they are "breeding quality" etc. You certainly would not want to pass this trait on to other breeders. And I would be concerned about any bucklings being "aggressive" (not in a bad way) breeders as well.


----------



## PumpkinQueen (Jun 4, 2016)

We took her in for an ultrasound this week and she IS bred. We were able to see 2 kids through the imaging.

Woohoo!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:stars: Congrats


----------

